# Does Lyft provide insurance like Uber does?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm curious. Haven't kept up with the joneses. Doesn't Lyft have it automatically with a $1 million cap or something? I know I pay for insurance with Uber a % per fare, which are tax deductible come tax time.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Auto insurance that covers you while you're driving? Yes they do. I know here it's a million-dollar policy as well. However their deductible is 2.5 times higher at $2,500! I don't think we're paying a percentage that's tax deductible but I could be wrong


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, Lyft does offer insurance like Uber, with a $2500 deductible.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yay me?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Is that percentage for liability? I thought it was for optional disability coverage, but since I don't use either app, I'm going by recollection of posts I read here. 

*"Safe Ride Fee*
Part of the purchase of an Uber ride is usually the cost of a safe ride fee. This fee pays for background checks on Uber drivers, motor vehicle screenings and driver safety education. However, Uber cannot guarantee that a passenger will not be injured in a car accident since being in traffic carries the risk of being hurt in an accident."

I wasn't able to find anything about a percentage of each ride going to pay directly for liability insurance, but I think that they pay for the disability policy paid for with a similar method of withholding.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

My understanding - the cost of the Lyft insurance is added in the Lyft Fees, as it would be an operating cost, meaning by Lyft and not the driver. I have never seen a breakdown that shows an insurance fee paid by the driver. There is no tax deductions


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> My understanding - the cost of the Lyft insurance is added in the Lyft Fees, as it would be an operating cost, meaning by Lyft and not the driver. I have never seen a breakdown that shows an insurance fee paid by the driver. There is no tax deductions


I think the OP is referring to the fees collected by U/L that come off the gross collected from riders. So the driver doesn't pay tax on those fees because they are deducted to arrive at his/her gross income.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

What you described might be true about Lyft, but with Uber they do take out a % per ride for insurance if you signed up for it, it will show on the breakdown. I'm not sure if Uber has coverage if one didn't sign up for it the way Lyft does have coverage.



KK2929 said:


> My understanding - the cost of the Lyft insurance is added in the Lyft Fees, as it would be an operating cost, meaning by Lyft and not the driver. I have never seen a breakdown that shows an insurance fee paid by the driver. There is no tax deductions


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Urbanappalachian said:


> What you described might be true about Lyft, but with Uber they do take out a % per ride for insurance if you signed up for it, it will show on the breakdown. I'm not sure if Uber has coverage if one didn't sign up for it the way Lyft does have coverage.


The liability/comp/collision insurance is not optional. You don't sign up for it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> What you described might be true about Lyft, but with Uber they do take out a % per ride for insurance if you signed up for it, it will show on the breakdown. I'm not sure if Uber has coverage if one didn't sign up for it the way Lyft does have coverage.


Huh?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

For Uber I think one has to sign up for it? Or what I got is simply added insurance? Here's the breakdown:



http://imgur.com/a/9Gw5Mpk




Older Chauffeur said:


> The liability/comp/collision insurance is not optional. You don't sign up for it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> For Uber I think one has to sign up for it? Or what I got is simply added insurance? Here's the breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/9Gw5Mpk


That's a driver injury protection insurance. That's supposed to cover lost wages and medical expenses for the driver if your injured on the job. They charge you $0.0375 per mile you drive with a passenger in the car. This is a completely optional policy


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm curious if these drivers get the long runs now that I'm thinking about it LOL


----------

